# Dog Show Stuff



## TyrannicalTrix (Aug 17, 2021)

Hey y’all! It’s been a hot minute since I’ve posted here.

I figured I’d show y’all what I’ve been doing recently— I’ve got a show mentor now, and she let me borrow one of her younger dogs to train a few weeks ago for the last show in Winston Salem. It went very well for her first go at it, as well as mine!

We ended up going second in our class, reserve winners, and second in our junior showmanship class. She did much better than I expected her too! I was proud, and still am!


----------

